# old school amps



## portwarboss (Apr 23, 2013)

here are some of my babies


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I love the "old school" Phoenix Gold here also, just installed my mint PG Outlaw and Bandit today. The Outlaw was benched on Monday at 14.4 volts. The M100 side put out 287 x 2 @ 4 ohms and the M50 side put out 140 x 2 @ 4 ohms. Now these numbers were at 14.4 volts, I benched the Bandit previously at 13.3 volts and it did 98 x 2 @ 4 ohms. This is the one advantage of unregulated power supplies, more voltage = more watts, I am currently getting 14.8 volts at the amp in my truck.


----------



## portwarboss (Apr 23, 2013)

sweet. i might be selling my m44 and m100 soon. don't know yet. wife says i have too many amps


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

portwarboss said:


> here are some of my babies


Nice M44


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

Portwarboss, If you ever decide to part with them, drop me a line.


----------



## portwarboss (Apr 23, 2013)

i am thinking about getting rid of them, since i have my two soundstream 5.0's and a 10.0


----------



## jjski78 (Jul 22, 2013)

That Reference 10.0 is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------

